# Eq options for 2 to 4 subs?



## victor tubeman (Feb 3, 2010)

:sn:Hi,
System eq subs only,(for now) using analog out from bluray player 1 output only to proceed AVP (sub only for vol ,distance and levels,do have the option of 2 stereo sub outputs for 1 for fronts? and other rears with distance,levels for each?) analog bypass to 2 revel b15 with internal eq the other linked with aux output to each other with individual eq settings at front of room.(they must stay there as SGR18 will not fit).
The new 2 x SGR 18 125L will be at rear of room behind sofa.I guess I can use aux output from 2nd revel to eq device then to amps( for sgr subs).The 2x Genesis 900 subs will go to another system.The goal is greater output in the 10hz to 20hz zone 110db plus and when new bluray player Marantz 9004,will use analog out still (set up will be the same regardless of the player) 

Speakers are martin logans,amps used for HT and 2 chan are audio research ref 600mkIII,Centre is krell,rears are bat vk-500, speakers all small(pioneer will not allow small fronts and rears large),marantz may be different, and crossover 80hz for now(best for small centre).When marantz arrives then will be used for 2 chan as well with the benefit of eq on sacd,etc.Mark levinson No 31.5 cd transport will move to another system.

Room treatment will be used after subs eq(they will be harder to explain why they are on walls etc)

Rear placement options varied approx 8ft between rear speakers so plenty of room to play with.

So what would suit me best svs eq-1,qsc dsp-30 etc.

Cheers Victor.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, pretty tough to follow all that. :mooooh:

Can you just simplify and tell us how many subs you want to equalize, and what their make and model is?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## victor tubeman (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Wayne,
Front subs are 2 revel b15 with internal eq,rears 2 sgr18p 125L mal x with approx 2000watts each 4 ohms each.www.dtvforum.info/index.php?showtopic=88529

Front subs are used for normal tv viewing,rears only with HT/2 CHAN.

Was looking at svs as EQ1,use 1 chan to eq fronts,and 2nd chan to eq rears thus giving better results than basic eq on revels?and SVS eq1 eqing each rear sub seperately?

Only problem is limited eq in the 10hz,15hz range with svs eq1(manual eq is not available)

Setting sub levels,will need to be for 3 vol levels(I use 3 pre amps,for multi chan analog out each with 3 vol levels per pre amp.

Thankyou for the advice and help.
Cheers Victor.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Was looking at svs as EQ1,use 1 chan to eq fronts,and 2nd chan to eq rears thus giving better results than basic eq on revels?and SVS eq1 eqing each rear sub seperately?


I don’t think the SVS accommodates separate EQ settings for each channel; you might want to contact SVS to verify. If you’re wanting to EQ the front and rear subs separately, it’s probably going to require a different equalizer.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## victor tubeman (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Wayne,
Originally ,I was to use revel b15 internal eq for front subs then output to svs eq1 to eq 2 rears sgr18p is this a better option?

Later use 1 svs eq1 on front subs,another svs eq1 on 2 rears?

Or other options for me,thankyou .

Those with 4 subs what are most using to eq etc any advice will be most helpful.

Cheers Victor.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm using 2 subs. Each have their own AudioControl "The Richter Scale" eq's.
There is only one sub channel line out of the avr, I split that into 2 lines with a "Y" adapter. Then one of the lines will go to eq1 then to sub1, then the other line goes to eq2 then to sub2.


----------

